# Picnic Table Plans, and finding plans for newbies



## ericc22 (May 10, 2012)

Greetings,

2 things....

I am finishing my first project - a workbench. I am getting ready for my next project which I think will be a picnic table. My wife wants one big enough for 10-12 people.

Can anyone recommend a set of plans for a great looking table that a beginner can handle? 

Thoughts on these plans for a picnic table? http://www.popularmechanics.com/home/how-to-plans/woodworking/build-the-perfect-picnic-table

My 2nd question - can anyone recommend a great source of plans and instructions? I am a total newbie and I really benefit from great plans accompanied by video. My workbench project was one of the Fine Woodworking Season 2 projects and even with the magazine and videos, there were lots of details that were not included that would be useful to me. 

I am looking then for the most complete set of instructions possible including video. Got a recommendation? I don't want plans that assume I know what drill bit to use, how to measure my supplies, or how to best clamp something or assemble something. The more remedial the better! 

I really appreciate your time. Thank you.

Eric


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Eric, if you state you do not know how to measure your supplies, perhaps you would be better off starting at the local library and read some woodworking basics books. 

This Woodsmith Shop site may be of use. The show may be on your local Public TV station.

http://www.woodsmithshop.com/

Several styles of picnic table. Bench style, with or without attached bench. Several sides 4 or 5 or 6 or more sides, with or without attached bench.

The Popular Mechanics picnic table looks like the easiest to build.


----------



## ericc22 (May 10, 2012)

Dave,

Thanks. No, I know how to measure my supplies and DVR every episode of The Woodsmith Shop.

The issue is as a newbie, I don't necessarily know to plan out my cuttings or at least didn't. On this project I needed 4 metal rods. I got them and when the plans said to take 4 short pieces I cut 4 short pieces. I didn't know I should cut one long and one short with each rod. I ended up one rod short. Just like the drill bit. I didn't know what size drill bit to use for drilling for 3/8" rod. I googled to find it but the best plan for me right now has the most detail so as not to assume knowledge that I might not have. Anyway, hope that makes sense. 

Thanks for the feedback on the PM bench and for all the feedback. This forum is fabulous.

Eric


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Eric, the rod item is a good example of what would happen to many people, even experienced.

There is a reason the phrase "measure twice and cut once" is oft quoted.

I would love to be able to say I never made a mistake. I am human, so I have made many.

This is all part of the experience of woodworking. We live to learn.

I cannot imagine any plan, set of instructions or video which will prevent all errors.

If you want to avoid the need to think through the tasks, you would need an erector-set of pre-cut components. I rarely see these in woodworking. This would not be fun for me. I glued together model planes and cars in my youth. Now I want to build, and for me part of the enjoyment is the creation of the design and solving the puzzle for how to make it.

At times I get frustrated when my mistakes result in "design changes". Now and again the "recovery" can actually be an improvement. At least I strive for the error not to be obvious to the casual observer.


----------



## FourEyes45 (Apr 30, 2012)

Take a look at the Yellow Wood Site...they have some free plans....


----------



## ericc22 (May 10, 2012)

Just a quick update in case anyone stumbles on this thread looking for picnic table plans....

I decided to build this table rather then the Popular Mechanics table as the directions were more detailed for me. Also, there is a great gallery of benches built off this plans that shows modifications.

http://members.shaw.ca/bomr/ptabl.htm

Hope that helps!

Eric

PS And for the picnic table obsessed, which I am now, there is http://www.toolcrib.com/blog/2008/0...s-top-3-most-awesome-picnic-table-plan-awards which has tons of resources and info.


----------



## TheMarvelousOne (Jul 2, 2012)

try: http://www.thedesignconfidential.com/plan-index


----------



## Masterofnone (Aug 24, 2010)

The complete book of woodworking. I still use it as a reference.


----------



## Davearmie (Jul 17, 2012)

FourEyes45 said:


> Take a look at the Yellow Wood Site...they have some free plans....


Could you give us the website? I tried a google search with little results.


----------



## FourEyes45 (Apr 30, 2012)

try yellawood.com


----------

